# Sx350 Lego wars mod



## jtgrey (6/9/14)

Hi guys , please don't laugh but here is my first go at making my own mod . Made from Lego  with sx350 chip . Not finished yet but geting there

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (6/9/14)

That looks very unique, I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/9/14)

Cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (6/9/14)

Thats one of the best ideas ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (6/9/14)

Hehe nice one  
How does she vape? Some thing amazing about the sx hey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/9/14)

MarkK said:


> Hehe nice one
> How does she vape? Some thing amazing about the sx hey?


Yes I must say ..there is just something about the sx350 . Vape like a train ...


----------



## jtgrey (6/9/14)

Thanks guys


----------



## jtgrey (6/9/14)

What happens when you vape to mutch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (6/9/14)

Awesome. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/9/14)

With rap on


----------

